

Visual Studio Tools for Git - fekberg
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudioalm/archive/2013/01/30/getting-started-with-git-in-visual-studio-and-team-foundation-service.aspx

======
sitharus
This looks really good. At work we're using Git with GitHub Enterprise, and
while training has solved most problems there's still the occasional complaint
about the tools.

I hope this works well in the VS workflow, Microsoft are making some really
great steps in the dev tools space.

------
malkia
I have to see yet good SCM (I use mainly P4 at work, with little git)
integration in Visual Studio. I've tried two or three different Perforce ones,
and over the time they stop working.

Checking out from the command line, or simple shortcut to do it.

~~~
to3m
There are no good source control integrations for Visual Studio. The whole
system is just fundamentally broken. If you're not convinced - I mean you in
general, dear reader, malkia clearly has this figured out ;) - all I have to
say to you is, "LOL binding root".

Over the years, I've managed to convince several people to give up Visual
Studio source control integration, and, without fail, it takes them two days,
at most, to realise that this one small step has made their lives MEASURABLY
BETTER. After weeks, maybe months of laughing at my Alt+Tabbing to Alien Brain
to check files out, or fumbling with p4v, they find out that this is still
better than dicking about with whatever crap Visual Studio is pulling on you
today.

~~~
jpatte
I find "Git Source Control Provider" to be a very decent plugin to work with.
What's so wrong about it ?

~~~
to3m
Well, I'm guilty of shooting my mouth off about something I haven't revisited
recently, so perhaps things are better these days. I haven't used source
control integration with VS2010 or VS2012. Sometimes, when I find something to
suck, I still revisit it every now and again, just in case it's since
improved. The Visual Studio source control integration experience was just so
reliably, hellishly awful that I never saw the need.

(The experience could well be better if you have a distributed system. Much of
the plugins' flakiness seemed to be come from having to talk to a server
(downtime or network connectivity problems always caused issues), and from the
maintenance of accurate check in/check out information - both non-issues with
a distributed system.)

~~~
nkerkin
Have used both ankhSVN [1] w/ VS2008 extensively over the last few years and
lately using Git Source Control Provider [2] w/ VS2010. Both tools have been
excellent for me, have very rarely needed to drop down to external tools. YMMV

[1] <http://ankhsvn.open.collab.net/> [2] <http://gitscc.codeplex.com/>

------
jordoh
I wonder how this will work with SSH keys. I've been using Git Extensions
(<http://code.google.com/p/gitextensions/>) with VS 2010 for a while now and
have been pretty happy with it, but it has taken a long time for the SSH key
support to get to a usable place.

~~~
ben_straub
(Libgit2 contributer here.) Currently, SSH support is in-progress in libgit2
(what all of this is built on), so there _is_ no dealing with keys right now.
:) Once the API is in place, it should be fairly straightforward for the VS
team to deal with keys in a user-friendly way.

------
jacobsimeon
Now we have git, MVC 4 (now open source) and better unit testing support.
Makes me think these are the results of some kind of long fought battle by a
small group of progressives inside Microsoft.

Of course, that's just my imagination.

------
olmobrutall
In my opinion in git commit history is central and file tree is secondary.
Something like GitExtensions serves me better than Git SourceControl Provider
or TFS until they reallize about it.

------
Splendor
I'm not smart enough to understand most of this, but it looks neat. Does this
mean you can use Git from VS without paying for Team Foundation Server?

~~~
sitharus
Yes

~~~
Splendor
That's awesome. Thanks!

------
luisrudge
nice!

